# Ideas on how to make a "drum"/cylinder table base?



## tcaz (Nov 9, 2018)

Looking for some ideas on how to construct a ~23-26" diameter drum table base (see photo) for a 48"D top made from 8/4 maple.

Was thinking some sort of inner structure with 3/4" ply discs or circles for the shape, then wrapped in a thin substrate with hardwood veneer over it. Or kerf cut ply to wrap the drum? How would one go about it with all hardwood?

This is a first for me so any and all insight and wisdom are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

spend some time checking these blogs out, they may be of assistance

https://www.lumberjocks.com/robscastle/blog/37247


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

A veneer wrapped sono tube would work. Reinforce with 1X2s on the inside.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

you can actually buy flexible plywood, that is made specifically for this purpose. There are many websites and if I recall correctly, they post minimum bend radius.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

do it the way one would do a bucket.

one project from Mafe:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/20676


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

It could be done like the turning blank of a segmented bowl with long boards with angled edges.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

we used soni tube and wrapped with veneer, with a couple stiff backs inside tube to keep it rigid for weight
good luck
rj in az

sorry gene didn't see your post till after i posted this, simplist way to do imo


----------



## tcaz (Nov 9, 2018)

> we used soni tube and wrapped with veneer, with a couple stiff backs inside tube to keep it rigid for weight
> good luck
> rj in az
> 
> ...


How did you adhere the veneer to the sonotube? I'm not familiar with them other than a quick google search.

Do you have any photos of the project or process by chance?


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Look at using a birds mouth joint that is easily cut on table saw. The sail boat DIY community has really helpful material online. They even show to make tapered conical shapes. Can download the calculators here

Another option not mentioned already and used in commercial builds; is covering a curved structure with Bendy ply or flexible plywood; which is smooth flat substrate for thick veneer (usually paper backed).

If deep down you wanted some fancy lathe turned column (and have budget for it); there are several folks that offer custom large diameter turning. Look at Blue Ox Mills, Hanson Woodturning, or Osborne Wood Products.

Best Luck.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

> we used soni tube and wrapped with veneer, with a couple stiff backs inside tube to keep it rigid for weight
> good luck
> rj in az
> 
> ...


no sorry, pretty sure the boys sprayed a contact cement, rolled the veneer on and put it in a vaccum press.

other option use soni tube, and rip pcs to fit around it. have seen that done, 
good luck
rj in az


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Check out Anderson International Trading. They sell paint grade and veneered round table bases in the size you need.

The one in the picture looks coopered from solid wood.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

> The one in the picture looks coopered from solid wood.
> - Loren


+1


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> ... How would one go about it with all hardwood?
> 
> - tcaz





> spend some time checking these blogs out, they may be of assistance
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/robscastle/blog/37247
> 
> - robscastle


^ This is how you would do it with hardwood. Much like a wooden barrel.

Use a tablesaw to cut a slight angle on the long sides of each plank then glue it all together. It will form a faceted circle. Then you plane or sand the corners to make it nice and round.



> ... The one in the picture looks coopered from solid wood.
> 
> - Loren


"Cooper" is an old-timey term for someone that makes barrels using this method. Anyone with the last name "Cooper" probably had an ancestor that made barrels in England before last names became a thing among non-nobles.


----------



## gbarnas (Sep 25, 2021)

Well TIL that SonoTubes are available up to 36" diameter! I've used the 12-16" tubes from the box stores before to create simple and lightweight tables and stands for trade show merchandise displays. Contact cement and you can wrap them with almost anything flexible - carpet, Formica, wood veneer. I cut some plywood disks to help them maintain their shape because the took some abuse. I still have a set almost 15 years later.

One thing to consider is that the design isn't that stable with a wide top. I used a foot for my tall displays, and for the short ones, the top was removable and I had a 5/8" dowel sticking up in the base and dropped a pair of 5# dumbbell weights into the base to prevent it from tipping over.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd do it with solid wood too. I recently made a coopered wastebasket with staves and found it surprisingly easy and very fun to make. I cut the staves square on the tablesaw (these were tapered, yours wouldn't be), marked both ends of each stave with a bevel gauge and used a handplane to get the angle on both sides of each stave. I then had to hollow each stave by hand before glue-up, but you won't need to do this. You could shape the outside with planes, spokeshaves, scrapers, sanders. The more staves you use the less post-glueup shaping there is to do.


----------



## Jon1984 (5 mo ago)

Wondering how the OP made out? Looking to do a 72" round table and client wants a round cylinder base as well. I will either be going the drum route or veneer but have not decided yet.

Figured the drum would be more stable but cost quite a bit more.

Best, 
Jon


> Looking for some ideas on how to construct a ~23-26" diameter drum table base (see photo) for a 48"D top made from 8/4 maple.
> 
> Was thinking some sort of inner structure with 3/4" ply discs or circles for the shape, then wrapped in a thin substrate with hardwood veneer over it. Or kerf cut ply to wrap the drum? How would one go about it with all hardwood?
> 
> ...


----------

